# Can ballet flats be comfy ?



## magosienne (May 13, 2008)

i love ballet flats. first because they remind me of dancers, they look comfy, they're FLAT (i can't wear heels) and they're damn cute with anything, especially long pants.

so i had an exam today and i thought, with my turquoise teeshirt and beige linen pants, considering i'll be in front of the teacher, i need to look decent from head to toe.

so i put on my shoes after taking mom's advice (white with two little pink hearts ^^) those are made in leather, so i thought i'd be safe, leather shoes are always the most comfy imo. but ouch ouch ouch !!

by the time i reach the bus stop one of my feet is bleeding BUT(*SUPERMAG IN ACTION*) i had some bandaids in my bag so i used them (good thing i carry a house in my bag




). the other one was protected by my blister bandaid (although i got one right under it !!!).

*this is where you think Murphy and Finagle should have been killed at their birth*

and everytime i wear ballet flats i get at least one blister on my ankles, if not two or more. i hate it. i can't figure out if it's brand, if so i should consider investing in a pair of Repetto (i dream of having one), or if i should just stop wearing them.

although, if i don't wear thoe shoes, i'm stuck with a pair of Puma sneakers, a pair of wedge heels that kill me (still wondering why i bought them in the first place), a pair of Converse lookalikes, green flip flops, and a pair of spartan shoes. plus my goth boots that are very comfy but too hot for summer (feet sauna, yikes).

i think you'll agree they're not exactly the best to wear when you need to look nice.

am i condemned to have blisters ? should i abandon the idea of wearing ballet flats ?


----------



## pinksugar (May 13, 2008)

maybe you have issues with your feet, like you roll in or out or anything like that.. or perhaps you choose shoes that are not quite the right size?

ballet flats should be comfortable! my biggest problem is that the soles are too thin, so I have problems with feeling rough ground through them.

I don't really have any good advice





sometimes shoes get more comfortable if you persevere with them though!


----------



## -Liz- (May 13, 2008)

nooooooooo dont abandon, ninewest made a FANTATSIC pair and aldo has many, the secret are the ones that are soft!!!


----------



## makeupchick (May 13, 2008)

you need half a size or whole size bigger. thats your problem because they are more comfy when they are alittle loose. flats that are just right for you will give you blister when you walk and bend your feet because the back of your shoes just hugs your ankle causing blisters.


----------



## magneticheart (May 13, 2008)

Persevere! lol Once you get used to them they are really comfy but like with all kinds of shoes some won't be comfortable on your feet so it might be worth buying cheap pairs to see what size you need and if it's a certain shape or style that are causing the blisters. Try wearing them around the house to get used to them but if they keep on cutting your feet then try a softer pair.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 13, 2008)

they have socks now specifically for flats.

im starting to wear flats, so i feel/know your pain.

the only way i can really wear them is with those socks.


----------



## Anthea (May 14, 2008)

I have 2 pairs of Ballet flats, one pair I have no problem, can be in them all day and night if needs be, the other pair give me blisters on the back of my heel if I walk far, this is a less soft shoe and is comphy when wearing it.

In other words it can depend on the shoe itself. Try another pair.


----------



## magosienne (May 14, 2008)

i will definitely try another pair of shoes. the problem is men don't wear ballet flats. in european/french sizes, i'm a 41(US size 9). it's the highest size you can find for women. i thought they were also loose enough.

ah, if i could, i'd wear slippers !! lol.

i'm really contemplating having my shoes custom made, i that's possible in our consumer societies. i'll try to find a solution for friday as i have another "in front of the teacher" exam, and i'll go buy some skincare stuff right after.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 14, 2008)

i fine the test for comfy balet flats is that the back should bend over extreamly easily...

but not like with elastic that is pulling in. i have become a fan of the soft leather shoes that dolce vita makes cause they are comfortable, classy and they dont give me blisters.


----------



## speedy (May 15, 2008)

I find ballet flats really comfortable, but I always wear them with stocking or those little socks to prevent rubbing.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 15, 2008)

oh i forgot to also mention, the band-aid brand has this like wax stick for areas where your shoes rub on your feet so when you rub this wax stuff on it (its clear) then the areas where your shoes rub on your feet wont blister.

it acutally works well. i got mine at target and its pretty cheap.


----------



## Anthea (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i will definitely try another pair of shoes. the problem is men don't wear ballet flats. in european/french sizes, i'm a 41(US size 9). it's the highest size you can find for women. i thought they were also loose enough.
ah, if i could, i'd wear slippers !! lol.

i'm really contemplating having my shoes custom made, i that's possible in our consumer societies. i'll try to find a solution for friday as i have another "in front of the teacher" exam, and i'll go buy some skincare stuff right after.

I am a Euro 43 or aprox a US 12 or AU 10.5-11. I can buy leather Ballet flats at Target in my size.


----------



## pinksugar (May 15, 2008)

I was about to say, yeah, 41 isnt all that big.. I have a friend who is a us 11.. the worst is countries like thailand and things, where even *I* have big feet to them - and i'm a european 38!


----------



## KatJ (May 15, 2008)

The pair that I had a while back was super comfortable. But they were the kind that had a strap around the back and buckled. (As opposed to the full back.)


----------



## bella1342 (May 15, 2008)

I wish I could wear ballet flats, but my arch is really high... so I mostly have to wear heels.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 15, 2008)

I could never wear ballets that are completely flat, I need a little support for the arches.


----------



## Lia (May 15, 2008)

I think that your best option is what Retro-Violet suggested: socks for those kinds of shoes


----------



## magosienne (May 15, 2008)

i will, definitely !! thanks guys !


----------



## Domitilla (May 16, 2008)

I had the same problem as you this week! I was wearing a pair of balletflats because I had an exam (wich was delayed for next week ouch!) and now my feet are all full of blisters...I think it depends first from the model of the shoes, secondly I think it's also because with spring and hot weather feet need to get used to different shoes.

So...try to wear them at home, look for the invisible socks, and maybe you can even find something that raises the heel a bit from the inside orand those little "cushions" you put on the back of your shoes in order not to destroy your ankles (don't know the right name for these things in english, sorry! If I try to translate from Italian they sound like "lift heel" and "save heel" but I'm sure these aren't the right names






)


----------



## LittleMissLilo (May 16, 2008)

I own a pair of ballet flats. I actually got them for prom like 5 years ago. My feet just dont grow. But their super comfy, I only wear them around the house tho because I know its not enought support for me when I walk out the house. =[


----------



## Ashley (May 16, 2008)

Are you getting it near the achilles tendon? Yeah, some flats are definitely too stiff there and can blister your feet.

I also like to add one of these to the back part of the shoe: Foot Petals Ã¢â‚¬â€œ


----------



## Adrienne (May 16, 2008)

I could never wear ballet flats but they're so cute!!


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2008)

I have high arches so flat anything kills my feet....


----------



## magosienne (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you getting it near the achilles tendon? Yeah, some flats are definitely too stiff there and can blister your feet. 
I also like to add one of these to the back part of the shoe: Foot Petals Ã¢â‚¬â€œ

yup, that's exactly the place. i could even show you, i've had enough blisters to get a scar. 
nice link, thanks !!


----------



## esmeralda (May 23, 2008)

It usually happens to me the first time i wear a new pair of ballet flats... The blisers et all...




But it starts getting unbelievably comfy from the second time till it eventually starts to feel like second skin


----------



## amyrose22 (May 31, 2008)

Ballet flats are never 100% comfortable. Because they are made with no arch support that our feet need I always buy padded inserts. (If the shoe department doesn't have free ones.)


----------



## classylass (Jun 6, 2008)

go for cloth ones...and no dont abandon ship!! they ARE comfy AND cute...you juss gotta find the right ones...


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 6, 2008)

Ditto to what many have already said.

I have nothing but flat shoes... the uncomfortable ones are because the back of them are too high and ride up my skin, causing a cut due to friction.

You can try some form of padding to protect your skin?


----------

